# Full version button is TOO CLOSE to post new topic button (mobile)



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The full version button is way too close to the post new topic button on the mobile skin. At least twice now I've lost 2 long posts because of fat fingering the "full version" button. What happens is mobile safari takes you to the full version, but it ERASES everything you just typed. Pressing back goes back to the thread without the reply window activated with any text. So safari is not properly caching content either. It's the "perfect storm" of a bad mobile browser, fat fingers, and close proximity of the full version button on the skin.


----------

